# Feral with missing chest & tail feathers



## vonda (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi, I have rescued a feral pigeon from work today. Sadly I think he has been a victim of cruelty, due to the nature of the place where I work. I saw him aprox 6 days ago. He is unable to fly, as his tail feathers are missing, he has also had part of his chest feathers plucked out.. I was amazed that he has survived all the predators, as there are lots of large seagulls in the compound. I didn't know what to do, but couldn't leave the poor thing flightless, I spotted him again today. He was sitting under a wall, with his feathers fluffed out and looked forlorn. I now have him at home in a crate, with a dish of water and some crumbled suet/seed feed.. I have left him alone for now, as thought he would be traumatised by me catching him and driving him home, being in a box etc... I would like some advice and tips on how to look after him. I don't have a spare room to let him roam freely unfortunately, but crate is plastic and light and airy.


----------



## vonda (Jul 31, 2013)

I just wanted to add that I'm worried about how scared of humans this pigeon may be, as I I think he is victim of cruelty at the hand of some extremely cruel humans.


----------



## jafacanyan (Jul 17, 2013)

humans and animal cruelty have a long history. So sad, i hope the bird will turn around for you. thank you for be who your are!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Well done, Vonda.

Pigeons who lose the tail feathers can generally fly, just their steering may be a bit off. So, it may be that this little one is ill or has some injury to the wing, or is actually too young (depending on if there are any likely nesting places nearby). Maybe a pic if you have the resource, to see if he looks like he should be fully fledged or not. He will be none the worse for you having picked him up and taken him home. Many pigeons like home comforts, actually 

He could have been got at by another bird, maybe even cat, though the latter would probably have left at least a small wound or puncture. 

They are seed eaters, but if he is quite young, he may not yet have learned the art. But, if he does peck at the seed the that's a good sign.

If you prefer he be looked after at a rescue place, then there is a list of suitable places here:

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/rescuecentres.htm

or let us know what town you're in.


----------



## vonda (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks for your replies guys.. John D, this poor thing can't fly, he flaps wings and attempts, but only raises a couple of centimetres.and has just been walking, quite fast at times! Especially when trying to catch him.. Just to give u a bit of background info, I work at a prison (as a nurse) and some very cruel individuals will entice pigeons to their windows, often killing them. I think this cruel act was one of these type, where he was captured and had feathers pulled out.. I have heard of this happening before, but not seen myself. I can't bear such things. There are lots of huge seagulls there also, so knew it would only be a matter of time before he would probably be killed by a predator..and being unable to fly he would never have got to a place of safety away from the prison.. He has eaten the food I have put in a dish for him, with a dish of water. I can't see any obvious injuries, except for bare skin on chest where feathers have been lost, one side of chest seems a little prominent, but I am unfamiliar with birds/pigeons..I think he is a youngster, but doesn't look like a baby... He was all alone, looking so sad with his feathers fluffed out today, knew I had to do something.. I have taken a pic, it's not great, but will post it.. Perhaps in the next few days, once he has built some trust I will be able to get some better ones.. I live in bristol by the way.. Does it sound like I'm doing the right thing for now? He seems settled and not distressed at present...


----------



## vonda (Jul 31, 2013)

Hope u can view pic now


----------



## vonda (Jul 31, 2013)

Pic showing chest, no signs of obvious wounds


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

We pigeons are caught by the tail, the feathers fall out. It's one of the only defense pigeons have against predators.


----------



## vonda (Jul 31, 2013)

Thank you Charis, I didn't know that, but very interesting...I have got lots to learn...


----------

